# Connecting multiple tv's to hdtivo



## bso8870 (Nov 3, 2003)

I have connected multiple tv's to my hd tivo so I can watch multiple tv's throughout the house. I ran svideo to svideo switch then to other tv's. This works so I can watch tv on my porch which feeds from main HDTIVO. The problem I am having, I have a diplexor in the wiring mix and the tuner the diplexor is hooked up to filters out some HD channels. 

My question - Is their a certain diplexor that will not filter out HD channels while using this wiring combination.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What dish do you have? Diplexing OTA with the 5LNB dish is tricky at best. There are several threads around here that mention a method in which this can be done. The best way is to have a separate coax for OTA.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

bso8870 said:


> I have connected multiple tv's to my hd tivo so I can watch multiple tv's throughout the house. I ran svideo to svideo switch then to other tv's. This works so I can watch tv on my porch which feeds from main HDTIVO. The problem I am having, I have a diplexor in the wiring mix and the tuner the diplexor is hooked up to filters out some HD channels.
> 
> My question - Is their a certain diplexor that will not filter out HD channels while using this wiring combination.
> 
> ...


I don't understand, but I'm known to be slow. Were you receiving HD on your HR10 before? I'm sure (?) you know that you can't distribute HD via SVideo. If your problem is that you've never been able to get HD through your diplexer ( about which I admit to know nothing) then perhaps you shouldn't confuse people by talking about your svideo switch.

edit -- OTOH, if you don't understand that you have to set the ouput to 480i to have output on the SVideo, --I started to say RTM -- but then I remembered ho crappy the manual is (Not a knock against TiVO or D*, most manuals are pretty crappy for this stuff.) I'm sure (?), however that you do know that you have to set the ouput to 480i if you want an output on the S-Video.


----------



## bso8870 (Nov 3, 2003)

I am trying to share my tivo with another tv on my patio. I am not looking for hd just to share the receiver. The new direc tivo only has a svideo out from the receiver so it needs to go through an svideo switch then from switch - coaxial to patio tv.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

bso8870 said:


> I am trying to share my tivo with another tv on my patio. I am not looking for hd just to share the receiver. The new direc tivo only has a svideo out from the receiver so it needs to go through an svideo switch then from switch - coaxial to patio tv.


In July 2008, there is no such thing as a "new direc tivo." It might help you get an answer to your question if you can be specific as to the model of HD DVR you have.

Back to the question in you original post, which was "Is their a certain diplexor that will not filter out HD channels while using this wiring combination." If the signal to the TV on your patio is coming from an S video output on an HD DVR, through an S video switch, you will not get any HD channels, period.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

bso8870 said:


> I am trying to share my tivo with another tv on my patio. I am not looking for hd just to share the receiver. The new direc tivo only has a svideo out from the receiver so it needs to go through an svideo switch then from switch - coaxial to patio tv.


So we're a little confused about what you think a diplexer is and what you think it has to do with your situation?

I will ask again -- do you understand that you have to set the output of the HR10-250 to 480i or it will not output S-Video? Your problem sounds simple, so there must be something we're not understanding.


----------



## bso8870 (Nov 3, 2003)

bill,

You are jumping to conclusions that are incorrect. I do not have the HR250. i have the model that come out after. I am not trying to output hd to another tv. I am just trying to output sd signal to other tv's. I already have this working. 

The way my system was wired is my patio tv and computer room tv were wired to a splitter, then the splitter was then wired to a diplexor that was combined with one of lines from my hd tivo. the line then runs to tivo and again a diplexor seperates these lines.

My patio tv and other tv receive the sd signal that i want but some of the hd channels do not come in on my hd tv that is hooked to my hd tivo during this configuration.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

bso8870 said:


> bill,
> 
> You are jumping to conclusions that are incorrect./QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bso8870 (Nov 3, 2003)

Bill,

Nevermind. i received a few private messages with solutions from those they knew exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

bso8870 said:


> Bill,
> 
> Nevermind. i received a few private messages with solutions from those they knew exactly what I was talking about.


Good deal. Glad you got helped, and I'm sorry I couldn't understand.


----------

